# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  juvenile guppies keep dying

## Cmlee

I have about 15 juveniles. 1 started to die a day , becoming more deaths like 2 a day and the rests are mostly swimming at water surface.
Adults looks still active and rare death with fry too.
Anyone know what is wrong?

----------


## ymk87

Hi there, 
Is your tank cycled? How long has your tank been set up? Is your filtration able to handle that much bioload from all the fishes? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

There can be a number of reasons with no further information or pictures we cannot really determined. If you really want to keep the fry, they should not be kept with the adults

----------

